# How do you clean your baby's nose?



## Kim B Lynn (Oct 3, 2009)

My baby was stuffy this morning, so I pulled out the Bulb-Syringe-of-Terror and went at it until it wasn't stuffy anymore. Is there a better way to help him breathe? It was a nightmare trying to get those boogers out while he screamed his head off...and I didn't really feel like a loving AP parent while doing it...I can't just let him not be able to breathe though....there has to be a better trick to get those boogers out! Any help?


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

If you spray some saline nasal spray or drops in there, it helps loosen the boogies and the suctioning isn't nearly as bad.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

You can try saline solution, but that might have the same effect (i.e. screaming)

My 1 year old HATES have his nose even LOOKED at. But I am a stickler for boogers.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

breastmilk is a great nasal drop.


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

This thing sounds super weird, but it's AWESOME! http://www.nosefrida.com/

We got it from our ped and, though my dd doesn't love it, it's not invasive and it works really, really well.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I remember being held down and suctioned as a baby, so I won't do that to my guy. We use the Frida. But also, a lot of time, what sounds like congestion is in fact dry swollen nasal tissue, and regular use of a humidifier can help.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

we use the bulb syringe and q-tips.







It works though, and DD (most times) doesn't mind it.

I have been looking at the Frida...only one called a "pigeon" which doesn't have a filter to replace. Those seem much better. It sometimes takes quite a few tries with the bulb, and we end up trying to grab the boogie with a q-tip anyway.

anyone have advice on humidifiers vs. vaporizers? Dr. Sears says vaporizers are better...


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Brestmilk does it for us, too -- even the relly snotty noses. (I'm missing one letter on the keybord -- cn you tell?) Brestmilk is gret decongestnt.


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

I tend to pick it myself







, I know it's bad but my pinky does a perfect job...... or I wait until she rubs her face against something (me, dh, the bed etc) which usually smooshes the boogie out and then I nab it. bad bad mama


----------



## bajamergrrl (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dazedstella* 
I tend to pick it myself







, I know it's bad but my pinky does a perfect job...... or I wait until she rubs her face against something (me, dh, the bed etc) which usually smooshes the boogie out and then I nab it. bad bad mama









May I share your shame? I do this too. Although I do use the edge of a burp cloth too. I try to wait till he's nursing or asleep.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 
Brestmilk does it for us, too -- even the relly snotty noses. (I'm missing one letter on the keybord -- cn you tell?) Brestmilk is gret decongestnt.

This made me laugh so hard, because of the missing button. My son is also all stuffy and has been for almost a week.









This is our first cold and I have been doing the breastmilk, which helps, but makes him gag and cry, the bulb syringe of terror (which makes him SCREAM), and my finger tip after he sneezes (which he is kind of fascinated by, so he just holds still and lets me pull out his gross baby boogers...eww).......


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I love the missing letter!

Umm...So my question is how to get the really hard crusty boogers out? DD makes them like a machine, and the bulb doesn't get them. I don't want to stick a q-tip up her nose (she's a wiggler and I don't want any...accidents). And I have no fingernails to pick them out.

I also tried to squirt breastmilk up her nose to soften them, but my nipples don't have any aim! There was milk all over the wall, her face, her hair...Everywhere except the nose.

Help for dry crusty booger removal needed!


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
I love the missing letter!

Umm...So my question is how to get the really hard crusty boogers out? DD makes them like a machine, and the bulb doesn't get them. I don't want to stick a q-tip up her nose (she's a wiggler and I don't want any...accidents). And I have no fingernails to pick them out.

I also tried to squirt breastmilk up her nose to soften them, but my nipples don't have any aim! There was milk all over the wall, her face, her hair...Everywhere except the nose.

Help for dry crusty booger removal needed!

I've put some expressed milk (just a couple drops) into a bulb syringe and dropped them in. My aim is bad, too.


----------

